# cultivar/owner research



## John Boy (May 31, 2011)

Morning guys,
Can anybody tell me who would be using the name of *"Algonquin"* on an AM/AOS plant? I'm trying to find the owner of a plant, hoping for a flower picture.

Cheers,


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2011)

Isn't that Tom Ott's (St Louis area) typical clonal name??? 

If not, pretty sure it's from somewhere in the midwest...


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

Or Tom Larkin? I may be way off on that - trying to look into it further.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2011)

There's a Paph DePerle 'Algonquin'/HCC/AOS and a Paph S. Gratrix AM/AOS if you websearch I don't know who produces but I think it's midwest like Orchids Ltd or someone thereabout.


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

I looked for Larkin's site but it looks like it's defunct. Windy Hill lists a few 'Algonquin' crosses, and I think that's why I thought maybe it was Larkin. I have him on my FB page so I'll ask if he knows.


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2011)

google fu.... (I love that term). Look at page here http://www.oso-web.org/newsarchive/OSOApril2002.pdf . There's an award to a Paph. hookerae 'Algonquin', owner Tom Ott. However, he could have bought it from someone else with the clonal name already on it. 

And at this one, page 53, same deal. www.aos.org/am/images/aos_business/wilmington_minutes.doc 

And Dr. Ott lives on Algonquin Lane. 

Marilyn Ledoux judges at the same center as Tom. Windy Hill uses lots of 'Algonquin' parents. Imagine this, "Wow, nice new AM there Tom, mind if I grab some pollen, I have a fabulous hybrid/species outcross in mind!" 

Shoot, I'd say contact Tom Ott. He's very approachable and kind. I'd bet if he has a division of whatever you're looking for, he'd part with it for a very fair price.


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

That was my thinking too, because they're all in the same area and Marilyn has so many crosses with that name, but with the other Tom.  
I think the Algonquin Lane is the tip off!


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2011)

Oops, forgot you just wanted a pic. Tom Ott sends TONS of pictures to OrchidWiz! You might find a pic of it there? What hybrid/species 'Algonquin' are you looking for a picture of?


----------



## John Boy (May 31, 2011)

Goodness, you people are quick!!!
Thanks for your help so far. That's a starting point. I'd be looking for the owner, or flower/plant pictures of Gemstone's Randchild "*Algonquin*" AM/AOS, though I don't know (yet) where or when it was awarded. Actually that is cause to finally get AQ, I'd say...


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

Just heard back from Tom Larkin and he confirmed Tom Ott as well.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2011)

Whipporwill got out of slippers and concentrates on catts.


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2011)

Tom Ott's pictures of Paph. Gemstones Randschild 'Algonquin' AM/AOS are on OrchidWiz. One is a floralscape pic, the other is a closeup of one flower. Neat thing. Pretty much what one would hope for- looks like roths with randsii's bow legs. I like it. The individual flower pic is okay, but from the scape pic, you get a better feel for its impressiveness! Although the sun is washing out the pic a bit. Five flowers looking pretty full in form (had four when awarded).


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 1, 2011)

Algonquin is an American Indian tribe and Doctor Wilson gave most of his awarded clones Indian names.

Doc Wilson is now Judge Emeritus at the Mid-Atlantic judging center and is about 93 years old. He was most famous for developing (creating?) complex Paphs back when they were just starting. He has tons of awards. His nursery was called Penn Valley.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2011)

Are we talking about Dr. Willie Wilson? That man keeps me in stitches!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 2, 2011)

That's him Eric.

I looked up the cultivar name 'Algonquin' and all were won by an Ott. Most by Tom.


----------

